# I love PBS, but . . .



## Mike9 (May 12, 2013)

Joanne Weir cougaring her boy toy students is too much to watch. :scratchhead:


----------



## Lucretia (May 12, 2013)

I've seen a few minutes of her show a couple times lately. I don't know who she is, but I HAAAAAATE her! She had a young woman who apparently taught a cooking class on the first time I saw it. They were talking knives a little bit--and she was honking and blatting and generally showing extreme ignorance--something along the lines of you don't want your students to have very sharp knives; after all, they could cut themselves. Just makes me want to slap the fool out of her.


----------



## ecchef (May 12, 2013)

I'd pay real money to see that, Lucretia! unish:


----------



## Lucretia (May 12, 2013)

I don't know that you have the money or if I have the energy to do that much slapping!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 12, 2013)

She is one of the most annoying cooks on there. I also can't stand the Mexican blond either, her voice is so annoying. Otherwise, I love the Create channel and PBS.


----------



## Mike9 (May 12, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I also can't stand the Mexican blond either, her voice is so annoying



Yeah Patty what'shername - her voice is like a shovel in gravel. :scared4:


----------



## gic (May 12, 2013)

Mindbogling that she could have cooked at Chez Pannise for so long - which in spite of its issues (especially at the Cafe), usually serves a pretty tasty meal


----------



## mzer (May 12, 2013)

I know and like Joanne. She is a good cook.


----------



## xuz (May 13, 2013)

gic said:


> Mindbogling that she could have cooked at Chez Pannise for so long - which in spite of its issues (especially at the Cafe), usually serves a pretty tasty meal


Maybe the cafe, but I think the dinner is over rated.


----------



## ecchef (May 13, 2013)

My Mom was a good cook....but she didn't rate a TV show.


----------



## mzer (May 13, 2013)

ecchef said:


> My Mom was a good cook....but she didn't rate a TV show.



I've cooked with Joanne professionally. Most Chez cooks suck, well, all of them do, but she was pretty good. Long time ago, though. Nice lady.


----------



## gic (May 13, 2013)

That's what I meant but looking over my post I realize it was ambiguous, the cafe is great, downstairs is totally random, I don't eat there anymore as a result.


----------



## Mike9 (May 13, 2013)

I never said she wasn't nice - just the demeanor on the show is hard to watch or take seriously. However - in the immortal words of #42" . . .


----------



## mzer (May 13, 2013)

In the immortal words of Goldmember, she is tight like a tiger. Last time I saw here she looked like she had been up to some serious yoga.


----------

